# Which Hard Drive??



## parimal (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi guys,
           I'm planning to buy the new 80GB 7200rpm hard drive. For which brand I should go for.....Western Digital, Maxtor or Samsung?
-Parimal.


----------



## hafees (Jul 6, 2004)

i think samsung provides 3 yrs warranty. so it is a good option..  but go for a 120GB hard disk. it will cost u some more 100s(around 700) and will give u more value for money


----------



## #/bin/sh (Jul 6, 2004)

yes Samsung.


----------



## svenkat83 (Jul 6, 2004)

Go for Western Digital.
Samsung  drives are good too.Infact all are good.
I'll go for WD.


----------



## hthite (Jul 7, 2004)

If u r planning to go in for a higher capacity drive, don't go for a 120 GB, as the performance reduces due to odd number of platters (3). Instead spend some more money and get a 160 GB (4 platters).


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Jul 7, 2004)

*How much would it cost*

How much would the 160 Gm beast cost. In my other post I mentioned about one of my HDDs going KAPUT (rather *click* *click*).

I am looking for an option.


----------



## never_trust_any_stranger (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey samsung is best


----------



## _timbuktoo (Jul 8, 2004)

Western Digital makes some of the best drives .
Maxtor is second .


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 8, 2004)

Are WD products available in mumbai,I checked up in delhi but they have not yet launched here, shooting an email to the company I got the reply that WD will be launching in september their product range.


----------



## sunmysore (Jul 9, 2004)

hmmm./......i bought a 160GB frm Seagate @ 5500Rs


----------



## SpitefulPentium (Jul 27, 2004)

Guys, digging up an old topic but I just returned from the Samsung service centre in Pune with my replacement HDD.       

My HDD had crashed in the beginning of the month I was wondering if it would be replaced or not. Took it to samsung service centre, they examined/checked it and within a week I got a replacement.

I say go for Samsung as they have a great service. Also their site offers a lot of information in such cases.


----------



## akshayt (Jul 27, 2004)

samsung/seagate 80gb 7200rpm=3200/3100
seagate 120gb 7200rpm=4100
go for samsung
if you don't need extra space and can spend money than take sata hd


----------



## blade_runner (Jul 27, 2004)

Go for Seagate or Samsung.


----------



## ice (Jul 27, 2004)

Go for western digital... Its wayy better. i have one WD and one Samsung.. Both 40gb.. Wd performs better , atleast i feel so?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 28, 2004)

Try Seagate .. 
proud owner of two seagate and one Quantam drive ...


----------



## digen (Jul 28, 2004)

Seagate offering 5years warranty on all its drives manufactured on or after 1st June 2004.So that settles it !

Me proud owner of 3 Seagates.

*www.seagate.com/cda/newsinfo/newsroom/releases/article/0,1121,2285,00.html


----------



## rakee (Aug 3, 2004)

me 2 own 3 seagates..they are great in life and performance


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 3, 2004)

what do you guys(rakee and  digen verma) do with three guys?? into games and animation or just show off...


----------



## rakesh_1024 (Aug 5, 2004)

Go for atleast an 80GB 7200Rpm Hard Disk
Samsung or Seagate whichever offers U a longer warranty period.


----------



## krish (Aug 5, 2004)

Segate's 80 GB Barracuda (7200 rpm) HD is available as cheap for Rs 2950. It also has a warrenty of 5 years now. And above all it is the most relaible as I'm also a owner of one since 3 years.


----------



## parimal (Aug 18, 2004)

Okie guys,
              I'll go for Wertern Digital. Basically I have read many reviews that they are the best. But what buffer memory I sould look for....2MB or 8MB?? Thanks for your replies!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 18, 2004)

Samsung HD with 8 MB buffer or Seagate HD with 8 MB buffer, & PATA port


----------



## mariner (Aug 21, 2004)

20 gb seagate and 80 gb samsung
 go for samsung cos its got 3 yrs warranty.none others r givin 3 yrs.


----------



## JAK (Aug 22, 2004)

Duno but I simply like the brand name Samsung....and till now i have never been letdown(touchwood)...


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 22, 2004)

parimal said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I'm planning to buy the new 80GB 7200rpm hard drive. For which brand I should go for.....Western Digital, Maxtor or Samsung?
> -Parimal.



Seagate.


----------



## akshayc (Aug 22, 2004)

SEAGATE HAS STARTED A FIVE YEAR WARRANTY ON ALL ITS PRODUCTS. BEST TO GO FOR SEAGATE NOW SINCE IT WAS ANYWAY THE MOST RELIABLE DISK DRIVE SYSTEM.


----------



## godfather (Aug 22, 2004)

go for samsung . i used a 8gb samsung for 8 years without any glitch.i still own 2 samsung hdd's ..never been around samsung service centre


----------



## FunkyB (Aug 22, 2004)

i think an IBM/Hitachi wud be better than a Samsung anyday...even a Seagate is a good choice...ahv used both (7200rpm) and its impeccable performance...hav seen a lot of samsungs and i personally do not like samsungs...like Jak said...i simply dont like the brand name...


----------



## vswizard (Aug 22, 2004)

Segagte rocks.. very silent.. good support


----------



## dspnhn (Aug 23, 2004)

SATA is a good choice....
Go for it


----------



## dspnhn (Aug 23, 2004)

SATA is a good choice....
Go for it....any drive will do


Hey guys what about IBM drives


----------



## krazydude (Aug 23, 2004)

ya me 2 got a seagate and a samsung, but seagate is better, got the cheetah one


----------



## theraven (Aug 23, 2004)

seagate 5 yrs warranty
i got 2*160 gb seagate sata drives rockin performance


----------

